# أستفسار عن عملية طلاء الفسفسه لانابيب الحفر phosphate



## janoub (15 يناير 2011)

يرجا تزويدي عن عملية الطلاء phosphate تبدء من تسمية المواد الكيميائية المستعملة ونسب الخلط ودرجة الحرارة المطلوبة الى انابيب لحفرD.P وأنابيب التثقيل D.C وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

